# Don't forget to complete the shed antler course!



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

If you're going to go shed antler hunting from February 1st to April 15, don't forget to take this MANDATORY course http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1345-must-complete-course-before-gathering-shed-antlers.html and print your certificate! (its free).

Even if you aren't going between feb 1 and april 15, this has some good info that everyone who's out and about through the winter months need to know.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

outdoorser said:


> Even if you aren't going between feb 1 and april 15, this has some good info that everyone who's out and about through the winter months need to know.


I think everyone who is going to be out and about ought to know what they say in that training. Dog walkers and all.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

What if I'm out chukar hunting and find a shed. Do I have to leave it out there because I don't have my gay shed hunting certificate? 

The simple fact that one must take a course on shed hunting to be able to go shed hunting is testament to how GAY shed hunting is.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I thought the state government has currently put a hold on these sort of certificates?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I better do the course just in case..........
I'd hate to go to jail for stumbling onto a shed.
:?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

All these ethics courses:-? 
You can't teach common sense, you have it or you don't.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

^^^ Last three comments, Amen!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't forget to fly your rainbow flag while shed hunting. Show some pride.------SS


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oh goodness nevermind.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Springville Shooter said:


> Don't forget to fly your rainbow flag while shed hunting. Show some pride.------SS


And wear at least 400 square inches of hunter pink clothing.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Is the shed class taught by these guys?










-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

outdoorser said:


> If you're going to go shed antler hunting from February 1st to April 15, don't forget to take this MANDATORY course http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1345-must-complete-course-before-gathering-shed-antlers.html and print your certificate! (its free).
> 
> Even if you aren't going between feb 1 and april 15, this has some good info that everyone who's out and about through the winter months need to know.


Appreciate the reminder! I spend a ton of time in the hills, and finding sheds and kill spots are pretty cool extras.

I don't mind taking a couple minutes from my day to be in complience, and to ensure that you aren't putting any additional stress on OUR Utah herd. Nothing gay about it...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Here I am out in my shed made of sheds cutting up a shed. Hopefully I can find enough to finish the fourth wall this spring.


----------

